# Eeeps took in two more!



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

Keeping then apart from sweetie and petie just to be sure they are ok.

Whatcha think?


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

They look so sweet together! How did you acquire them?


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought them from some ppl who didn't want them anymore.

We didn't want them to end up in wrong hands


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They have very pretty colors. My Moonshine was no longer wanted and immediately became my snuggle baby.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Their both beautiful


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm guessing the female is a lutino and the male is a pied?

petie and Sweetie are goin nutso they can hear these two which we named Jessie and James. Every now and then James belts out the Andy Griffith theme song!

Petie seems to think its a song war!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are both adorable  How people not want them they are gorgeous


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

I know!! They were $15 each... They wanted them gone


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats 9 pound here wow yea guess really bad, wow their loss and good for you ha ha


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

O yeah!! I hope they get along with Sweetie and Petie b.c we are planning on building a indoor outdoor aviary for them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh that be good


----------

